# Breaking the Rules & making it work



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

The reason I bought my 1911 was the weapon's ability to be modified to suit the owner.

The first rule I broke, is buying an extended slide release for my full size.
I know some of the old guys are rolling on the floor about now :smt082 
as no one recommends that modification for a CCW gun.

But what I did is to buy a very quality piece from John Masen. The slide release was not very wide and was conctructed with a lot of metal. I must admit it took a lot of "tunning" to get the piece to function properly. The first hurdle to get over was the angle of the piece inside the frame that activates the magazine lock back on the last round. It must not prevent the bullets from loading smoothly into the chamber. Here is where a pack of A-zoom Snap Caps is invaluable. Most of us know that the bullet will strike this part of the slide release "ever so slightly" in most guns.

Next was to counter the extra weight of the extended release, that might cause an un-wanted lock back of the magazine at the wrong time. This was corrected by an old trick of boring a small "detent" in the surface that contacts the Slide stop plunger rod. All this requires is very careful measuring and a good Dremil with diamond bit. The steel of this extended release was VERY hard.

After this work was done - a trip to the range to test the modification.
Firing the 1911 as fast as I could pull the trigger - the slide release worked beautifully. 50 rounds of Blazer Hardball........... flew through the weapon without a pause. The Slide locked back on the last round every time. That's why care must be taken while boring your "Detent" ..... if you make it too deep, the magazine spring won't be able to over come the drag.

Why make this modification in the first place ............... well, under extreme stress have you ever tried to hit those tiny slide release latches ?? At the range, shooting for speed I have missed the release several times. I tried to use the "Rack the slide" method of reloading the gun.......... but that is painfully slow and a lot of times my hand would slip on the slide. This extended slide release is just what the doctor ordered - at least in my case - YMMV !! If you buy the right part [ Wilson Combat makes a nice Tactical extended release ] it is possible to modify the 1911 and not have any problems with the draw from a holster. I don't shoot with thumbs forward, so I don't have to worry about accidental activation of the extended release. While this might not work for many -- it is possible to have it work successfully if care is taken in the install.

JF.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

sniper350 said:


> The first rule I broke, is buying an extended slide release for my full size.
> I know some of the old guys are rolling on the floor about now :smt082
> as no one recommends that modification for a CCW gun.


I have no idea what rule you're talking about.

If you like the mod on your gun and it works the way you want, then it's the right thing to do. :smt023


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I was always under the impression that was what was great about 1911's........there are no rules , do what makes it fit you and work best for you, thats the only rule Ive ever heard about them:smt033


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

If it's what you want great. That's what so neat about the 1911. Do it your way and don't look back. Good luck.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

Thanks guys ............ I agree with both of you ......perhaps I have been spending too much time on some other Forums filled with "experts" that believe it is sacrilegious to change the original design.

One other point I should make about the extended slide release ........ this part takes a lot force, so it doesn't pay to buy something cheap. This part is subject to breakage.

I use to go to the Range and punch one nice hole in paper with my 1911 carry gun, but quickly learned that was wasting ammo. I now shoot for speed and my weapon really takes a pounding. I have it tuned where I can fire off a string of 6 rounds in 2 seconds and keep all shots on target at 15 feet. 

JF.


----------



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

got any pictures?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Sounds good to me. Getting it out of the holster and hitting the target is the name of the game.


----------



## sniper350 (Jan 6, 2007)

I try and get some photos of the modification soon ......... I should have thought about them earlier:smt023 

JF.


----------

